# 300zx drivetrain ideas needed



## papamafioso (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi folks, new guy here. I recently bought my 17yo son a 1987 300zx that was one owner and in beautiful shape. 3 months later he adjusted the drag coefficient by putting it upside down in a ditch at high speed. No one was harmed, other than my trust in my only son. Now I have a drivetrain in perfect shape that needs a donor chassis and I am trying to find some info on possibly doing a conversion on a 280....is it possible and how costly?





Thanks,

Papa


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Anything is possible with time and money. May I suggest finding an older Datsun 510. There are conversion kits for them to make life simpler.

Otherwise, find any older cheap car. I don't think any car would be a bolt in procedure.


----------



## papamafioso (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks..time and money are not issues. However it seems resources for a chassis are, at least in my location. I can't find anything except a few old 280's which will require some work. In which case a source for mounting hardware is needed (engine and trans mounts)...otherwise I will have to do some cutting and welding. Do you know of any sources?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know of any drop in kits for the VG30, but Jags that Run sells small block chevy kits for the s30 chassis, and Grannys Speed Shop has a SBC to VG30 mount adapter set (to put a VG30 in a SBC car). Perhaps the two kits could be combined to make things easier? Other than that, I'm afraid you're stuck with custom work, but any Nissan RWD chassis should be workable, especially a Z.


----------

